# Laguna Madre? Galveston Bay?



## tartar-sauce (Mar 1, 2011)

i have my 19ft Dargel scout in Corpus till April. I plan to bring it back to Houston in May.
I'm looking to fish the laguna and Baffin bay with one or 2 people in the next few months. I have a few spots saved on my GPS for the laguna and Galveston bay complex where I have been successful. 
let me know by replying to 281-898-0985 thanks for looking.


----------

